# [Poll] Your favourite genre of games



## Sarath (Sep 21, 2011)

Well we all play games in some form or the other and hence I would like to know what genre of games do we play most. 

A few points to thorn out:

1/ The object of this pole is to know what is the genre of game you cannot live without. Basically, to help you vote think on the following lines:
>>>>>>>>>> You are (marooned) on an island for a year and have a really powerful gaming machine (in a hut) and you somehow have electricity to run it all. Now UPS has agreed to make one shipment to you by "special" mail with just one condition: "You can only order games and of one genre only". No compromise. You are allowed to make one call of 60 seconds, so you have to choose what you want in one breath. What would it be? 
Sub points: You are not a nature lover, so yes, you will play games. No you wont waste time trying to escape the island. You don't have a phone to play angry birds on. Now just answer the poll!
*Switch PC for console. No probs.*

~An ideal gamer is someone who plays all type of games. So a "All" option will be spammed to death. But that is not necessarily the case with everyone. From what I have observed many people swear by a few games that they absolutely love and can't live without. So I am taking off the option "All of the above"

~Even if you like two or three genre's of games you are allowed to choose one only. Life gives you many options but you are allowed to marry only one. Something like that. No middle-east jokes here. 
Even I am tearing myself apart from having to choose between the Racing and MMORPGs both of which I absolutely love. 

Let me know if I have missed any genre. 

~No mobile games are included in this. Moreover I don't know which category "Angry Birds" falls into anyways. Moral: The OP is sad, is a portable gaming noob and hates mobile gaming.

So let the votes run in.  

_"I don't vote for my country, why would I bother voting here" is not an excuse_


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2011)

RPGs any day. I love most of them and can't live without them. At any instant of time one RPG game is always installed on my system and sometimes two. I play other games just for change for a few days or hours and then back to RPG.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2011)

this is not good...only one option to choose...when people likes more than one genre...


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 21, 2011)

Where is sports ? :S


----------



## jsjs (Sep 21, 2011)

Wheres the small and famous sandbox genre containing games like gta


----------



## vickybat (Sep 21, 2011)

Action adventure is my favorite genre.


----------



## Skud (Sep 21, 2011)

First Racer!!!


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 21, 2011)

Role plays are really awesome but racing and action are good timepass too


----------



## Skud (Sep 21, 2011)

No fighters yet...


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 21, 2011)

Where is sports? Its FIFA for me.


----------



## Skud (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah, Sports and Casual/Arcade Games must be included in the poll. Angry Birds, PopCap games can come under Casual/Arcade section.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 21, 2011)

Where is Hack/Slash?


----------



## Skud (Sep 21, 2011)

Fighting, I guess.


----------



## Neuron (Sep 21, 2011)

Multi voting should be enabled.I like all genres of games,specially RPGs and FPSs.



rhitwick said:


> Where is Hack/Slash?



RPG is the same right?,almost.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 21, 2011)

Well, almost but not always.


----------



## Alok (Sep 21, 2011)

*First choice : RPG is real gaming.* 
2nd chice is gta type sandbox.

And i like all genres except "turn based" rpg.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 21, 2011)

I am racing game freak  

2nd-Action adventure like Mafia and Grand Thief Auto series.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 21, 2011)

I think this from Wikipedia (almost credible info) helps solve where GTA is


> Grand Theft Auto clone is a genre of sandbox action adventure video games



I do not know how to edit the poll once its created. Haven't found an option yet.

Sorry for forgetting about Sports. Didn't occur to me and nor did I find it while "googling" genres.

One option because you can equally love many things, but even then you will be biased somewhere in your heart, towards one particular one. Self discovery. Ah thats deep... 
Also the main reason for no multiple option is because we tend to always play -all types of games. Atleast try them. We have no way of knowing which one is your preference. This is to know exactly that. Like I said- I like online RPGs, Racing and Adventure games;  I haven't voted as I am undecided as to which one I like the most. I already know I am hitting RPG though.



rhitwick said:


> Where is Hack/Slash?



Which game are you talking about?
Hack&Slash, can be something like GoW, DMC #1 or it can be DragonAge, Final Fantasy RPGs. So it is already listed. You just need to know which genre it falls into. I recommend Google baba.


----------



## Skud (Sep 21, 2011)

Where are the shooters amongst us? Ain't it supposed to be the most popular genre?


----------



## Neuron (Sep 21, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Which game are you talking about?
> Hack&Slash, can be something like GoW, DMC #1 or it can be DragonAge, Final Fantasy RPGs. So it is already listed



Well Mass Effect series are RPGs but they aren't hack n' slash.And i still don't like calling DAO hack n' slash.Its a pure RPG.Diablo series, however is the best example for H&S.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 21, 2011)

If you have voted with any particular game in mind then do mention it here. Due to the vast catalogue of games available many people miss out on many good games. It would encourage others to try out what you swear by.

I was scared of Tekkan since even a child could beat me at it. But I saw some enjoy the game so much I decided to buy a copy and give it a try. Next thing I know I am beating everyone up (with a lot of coaxing in real life  ) You can influence others gaming habits in a similar way 



Neuron said:


> Well Mass Effect series are RPGs but they aren't hack n' slash.And i still don't like calling DAO hack n' slash.Its a pure RPG.Diablo series, however is the best example for H&S.



Hmm Mass effect is a Third person shooter TPS and a RPG. Now I don't know which category can contain it. 

Diablo is a pure RPG. I haven't played Diablo BTW.

AFAIK there is no genre called "Hack and Slash"


----------



## Neuron (Sep 21, 2011)

Sarath said:


> AFAIK there is no genre called "Hack and Slash"



Hack and slash infact is a subgenre of RPG.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2011)

Hack & Slash can be a subset of RPG but RPG is overall lengthy & story linked with it most important is character developement


----------



## Piyush (Sep 21, 2011)

I chose FPS only because sci fi shooting/survival shooting falls into this category


----------



## Neuron (Sep 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Hack & Slash can be a subset of RPG but RPG is overall lengthy & story linked with it most important is character developement



The main and probably the only difference between a hack and slash and normal RPG is that in a hack slash game you will be crushing enemies most of the time.A H&S game provide you with more frequent chances for character upgrading.In a non H&S rpg you will have to do plenty of talking like in DAO.


----------



## Maddd (Sep 21, 2011)

Rpg is best fun. Simply Diablo series , Dragon age series , elder scroll series.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 21, 2011)

^Witcher...


----------



## Skud (Sep 21, 2011)

Well my preference broadly goes like this:-

Racing
RTS
Simulation (train sim, zoo tycoon etc.; this genre is also missing from the poll)
Shooter
RPG
Action-Adventure
Sports


But nothing beats casual/arcade games for a quick shot.


----------



## Maddd (Sep 21, 2011)

^^simulations are very boring to me.



rhitwick said:


> ^Witcher...



oh yeah that's too. I have witcher 1 .
And as my avtar says Mass Effect.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 21, 2011)

Platformers?


----------



## Alok (Sep 21, 2011)

My preferences

1.RPG
2. Gta and clones
3. Action Adventure
4. arcade
5. Fps
6. Racing
7. Fighting (tekken series only)
8. RTS


----------



## Skud (Sep 21, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Platformers?




This. Also missing point and click adventures.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 21, 2011)

My vote goes to FPS


----------



## Sarath (Sep 21, 2011)

Umm what are platformers?


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 21, 2011)

My vote goes to FPS .

My vote goes to FPS . I love COD,MOH,BettelField series.


----------



## Alok (Sep 21, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:
			
		

> Platformers?



if you mean like Duke_nukem Manhattan project , mario like games you may put them in arcade.



Sarath said:


> Umm what are platformers?



simply move along a line kind stages

examples: mario , meteroid prime like...


----------



## Nipun (Sep 22, 2011)

My vote goes to strategy!! 

I love Rise of Nations and AoE, to be exact.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 24, 2011)

Shooters>then RPGs(starting to fall in love with them!  )> Stealth(which you totally forgot to put in for the vote(edit:no he didn't, my bad)  )>and of course Action-Adventure>lastly survival-horror(I beat RE4 the PC Version!  and i am proud of that)

*www.dealspwn.com/writer/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/Resident-Evil-4-%C2%A37.99-@-Coolshop-PC-Games-photo.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 24, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> if you mean like Duke_nukem Manhattan project , mario like games you may put them in arcade.


I meant games like Braid, Trine, etc.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 24, 2011)

For meh, it will always be RPG.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 24, 2011)

@Soumik. I didn't forget "Stealth". I just never thought it would be someone's dominant form of gameplay and hence  ditched it. I know my bad but couldn't help it back then.

I hope the list bodes well for most, if not all the people. 

BTW you are allowed to choose only one  (during vote)


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 24, 2011)

stealth = shooter, mostly. 

and the categories are ok. but i feel survival horror should have been added.
action = run & gun type.
action-adventure = run, jump, search. if treasure = take it, if zombie/enemy = gun it.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 24, 2011)

^Survival horror?
Something like Resident Evil etc falls into one of the categories already listed right


----------



## gameranand (Sep 24, 2011)

Sarath said:


> ^Survival horror?
> Something like Resident Evil etc falls into one of the categories already listed right



Hmm the feel of a survival game is very different so I don't put survival games in shooter games category. All shooters have more or less same concept shoot and move forward while in survival games you have to survive as you get lesser bullets and less no. of health packs.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> stealth = shooter, mostly.
> 
> and the categories are ok. but i feel survival horror should have been added.
> action = run & gun type.
> action-adventure = run, jump, search. if treasure = take it, if zombie/enemy = gun it.



I don't own a PS3 so no MGS4 for me, but thief, splinter cell chaos theory, hitman series of games were definitely not shooters. Stealth is a totally different genre. Of course it can be merged together with RPGs(Alpha Protocol), action adventure(Assassin's Creed), and shooters(SC-Conviction), but "Stealth" is a totally different style of gamplay on its own. 




Sarath said:


> @Soumik. I didn't forget "Stealth". I just never thought it would be someone's dominant form of gameplay and hence  ditched it. I know my bad but couldn't help it back then.
> 
> I hope the list bodes well for most, if not all the people.
> 
> BTW you are allowed to choose only one  (during vote)



 thats okay, thats okay.. lol.. but i love stealth!! thats why i am saying.. peace.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 25, 2011)

^You chose FPS. Are you saying that if stealth was in the list you would have chosen that instead.

BTW unlike other genres, I knowingly skipped stealth and hence am worried that more people pop up with stealth interests and find their option missing.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 25, 2011)

^ No, actually if this was just a thread about voting then I would have only voted FPS and not posted anything else, but i see so many forum friends sharing their own opinions too. So i thought I should myself prepare my order of preference.. lol. 
But since I like stealth too(at one point it WAS my favourite genre), so I guessed there may be other people who like stealth too and yes, perhaps a bit more than anything else. Chill, I wasn't pointing out any mistake in the options, just sharing my opinion. 
 
And don't worry there actually are not many guys who likes stealth....
Phew! the word(stealth) just got popular.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 25, 2011)

I think I let my dislike for "Stealth" gaming influence my poll list.  Just kidding.

I know that I have missed many categories, some small and some big but I am not fretting over it. I am just letting it be. Lets see what comes up as the dominant genre played here.


----------



## Alok (Sep 25, 2011)

^if those genres does in poll , even then result remains quite same


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2011)

My No. 1 Choice is SHOOTERS -FPS, TPS, MMOFPS - yeah baby - let's bring it !! 
Second Choice is RPG Games Like Fallout.
Third Goes with ACTION - ADVENTURE and fourth is Racing


----------



## Piyush (Sep 25, 2011)

lo...no buyers for fighting genre
we need quan chi here


----------



## Alok (Sep 25, 2011)

^^i love Tekken 5 but when its in front of* DaO*... Poll has one choice


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2011)

Well I also love many genres but nothing comes close to RPG for me so voted for it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 25, 2011)

I also like VS fighting (arcade) such as KOF,SS,Tekken,SF4 etc..

they r endless games


----------



## Alok (Sep 25, 2011)

^^it comes more fun when beating a friend


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 25, 2011)

FPS, always. (Its like "Rock" is to "music").


----------



## Alok (Sep 25, 2011)

....Fps..... is jumping....

....Fps..... is jumping............


----------



## Skud (Sep 25, 2011)

only 2 racers.


----------



## Alok (Sep 25, 2011)

Need more gamers.......


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 25, 2011)

even then fps and rpg will continue to pwn the other ones.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 25, 2011)

Haha my vote is still split among racing and MMORPGs. I am playing a lot this week to determine which one. )


----------



## Alok (Sep 25, 2011)

Which games are you using to compare genres??


----------



## Sarath (Sep 25, 2011)

Racing: NFS series and the old burnout series. Not to forget the Gran Turismo series. 
RPG: Dota (very old game 2005ish)

Hyper excited about 2 games releasing this year: NFS: The Run and Dota 2 (by Valve).

I also like Action-Adventure on an equal scale like GoW, DMC, A Creed series etc.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2011)

When or comes to play with friend on same computer nothing beats fighting games, split second and tennis for me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> When or comes to play with friend on same computer nothing beats fighting games, split second and tennis for me.



No.1 addiction is LAN gaming (multiplayer) such as urban terror or CS


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> No.1 addiction is LAN gaming (multiplayer) such as urban terror or CS



Yes I know. But you can't have awesome comments like "abe sale meri car ko kisne udaya be" "maine last time blast mara tha is bar ai ne kiya hoga." "ai ki maa ki". And "le sale ab smash kha sale maza aaya.". I play these for complete fun at one place.


----------



## Alok (Sep 25, 2011)

^lol nice chat


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^lol nice chat



Play split second with your friend you'll have plenty of these.


----------



## Alok (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmm my friends are Cod, aoe and tekken sticker so will try online......but first have to buy it...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> No.1 addiction is LAN gaming (multiplayer) such as urban terror or CS





gameranand said:


> Yes I know. But you can't have awesome comments like "abe sale meri car ko kisne udaya be" "maine last time blast mara tha is bar ai ne kiya hoga." "ai ki maa ki". And "le sale ab smash kha sale maza aaya.". I play these for complete fun at one place.





Kola2842 said:


> Hmm my friends are Cod, aoe and tekken sticker so will try online......but first have to buy it...



Try Team Fortress 2
I havent played any offline game since i started playing this one


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2011)

Piyush said:


> Try Team Fortress 2
> I havent played any offline game since i started playing this one



Will play for sure when I get my PC back and also get a net connection.


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> No.1 addiction is LAN gaming (multiplayer) such as urban terror or CS



CS is a must try and must play and same goes for L4D


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2011)

topgear said:


> CS is a must try and must play and same goes for L4D



I have played left for dead and borderlands and they were awesome experience but offline multiplayer of split second and tennis were also very enjoyable for me.


----------



## vishurocks (Sep 27, 2011)

Should have more genres like simulation, sports, stealth(didn't matter to me). I lyk strategy, simulation, and shooters equally. i was addicted most to railroad tycoon nd aoe3


----------



## Sarath (Sep 27, 2011)

^Left simulation and sports on purpose. Don't know if it is a good / bad thing now. But nevertheless I hope your ultimate favourite is covered (for the single vote)


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I have played left for dead and borderlands and they were awesome experience but offline multiplayer of split second and tennis were also very enjoyable for me.



well, will give them a try


----------



## Anorion (May 2, 2012)

mmo =/= rpg


----------



## utkarsh73 (May 2, 2012)

Stealth must be included IMO. After playing Splinter Cell Conviction(pure stealth, shooting part is very less significant), I don't wish to play any other game. It has completely taken over my gaming hours. Wish there was a sequel round the corner.

EDIT: It seems there is a sequel SC: Retribution due this year.


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2012)

Voted for shooters wanted to vote for RPG to
My vote goes to
Shooter:Crysis Series,COD MW1
RPG:Witcher 2 ,If AC in this then assassins creed to.
STRATEGY:AOE 1,2,3.


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Stealth must be included IMO. After playing Splinter Cell Conviction(pure stealth, shooting part is very less significant), I don't wish to play any other game. It has completely taken over my gaming hours. Wish there was a sequel round the corner.
> 
> EDIT: It seems there is a sequel SC: Retribution due this year.



There are older games in that series. Play them also.


----------



## utkarsh73 (May 3, 2012)

gameranand said:


> There are older games in that series. Play them also.



I am thinking of trying Double Agent but its not available in most of the stores. But in most case its not convincing to move backward in a gaming series. And I don't know about its stealth mechanism. So I m having some second thoughts.

Also I m thinking of trying Hitman series. Where it stands against Splinter Cell?


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2012)

Chaos Theory and Double Agent are my favorite in whole series.
As of Hitman its different kind of stealth. Its like no one can search the crowd so be the crowd and don't hide. Face the enemy face to face.


----------

